# ТОO MUCH GREE FLUSH!!!Glass In my tank covers every day with new green flush!!!



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

*ТОO MUCH GREE FLUSH!!!Glass In my tank covers every day with new green flush!!!*

Hi Guys!  Maybe somebody can help me? I have 75 gallon tank with skimmer,UV and all other equipments...But every morning I start my day whith cleaning of tank's glass. Every day I see a lot of green flush on glass and life rocks. May be you know a reason of it? Maybe too much sun light in my room,or my UV is not good? Or any other reasons? Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

krisi6ka said:


> Hi Guys!  Maybe somebody can help me? I have 75 gallon tank with skimmer,UV and all other equipments...But every morning I start my day whith cleaning of tank's glass. Every day I see a lot of green flush on glass and life rocks. May be you know a reason of it? Maybe too much sun light in my room,or my UV is not good? Or any other reasons? Thanks!


Green flush? Hair algae? Like this?







P
Phosphates are to high.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

krisi6ka said:


> and all other equipments..


can you share your other "equipments" please. what kind of lighting, how old are the bulbs, how long are they on, what and how often do you feed, what livestock, what about water parameters? can you post a picture?

as stated, phosphates and nitrates would be my first guess.


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

No, not like this,thanks god! just flush on on back side of glass and green dust on life rocks.


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

well, 
-I have Current T5 HO 54W 460nm Actinic bulbs,2-white colore,two are blue colore.
-It's turn on about 2-3 hours in day,blue colore I use more often.
-I don't know how old these bulbs are,because I bought tank from other hands.
-I have 48pounds of life rocks,my tank is 75 gallons,i like to buy 25 pound more.
-I feed my fish 2 times in day with frozen shrimps,or krill,or silverside.
-Water parameters:
Nitrate 38
Nitrite 0.2
Ammonia 0.1
pH 8.4
Chlorine 0
Alkalinity 180
salt 1.023
-I put fiber and carbon in filter against nitrate.
The flush looks like green dust.After 8-12 hours my cleaning the flush appear again.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cut back on your feeding to once every other day, only use RO/DI water, and maybe add a phosban reactor.

from the sound of things this could be diatoms or green coraline algae and not green hair algae. it appears your tank is still cycling (or to many new additions) so i would also suggest a small water change.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

krisi6ka said:


> No, not like this,thanks god! just flush on on back side of glass and green dust on life rocks.


 Sorry I was just giving you an idea of Hair Algae. Not to that extent, was just using th epic as a reference.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> cut back on your feeding to once every other day, only use RO/DI water, and maybe add a phosban reactor.
> 
> from the sound of things this could be diatoms or green coraline algae and not green hair algae. it appears your tank is still cycling (or to many new additions) so i would also suggest a small water change.


 Second the motion.


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok.Thanks)))


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, what means "RO/DI water"?


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

And can be direct sun lights the reason of flush?or sun light is not take a part in appear of flush?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

krisi6ka said:


> And can be direct sun lights the reason of flush?or sun light is not take a part in appear of flush?


 Yes, direct sunlight will affect the tank and algae.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

krisi6ka said:


> I'm sorry, what means "RO/DI water"?


 Reverse Osmosis Water
Reverse osmosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An explanation for RO/DI is also in there for you.
Basically its purified water. RO is 98%, and RO/DI water is 99.98% pure.


----------



## krisi6ka (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------

